
Taj Mahal Trick Helps India Cool Buildings Smartly - zeristor
https://about.bnef.com/blog/taj-mahal-trick-helps-india-cool-buildings-smartly/
======
aszantu
aren't they having a lot of droughts? Like farmers kill themselves over their
dieing crops or something?

